# splake or speckle?



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

is this fish a splake or a speckled (brook) trout?










i and a few other people say its a speckle but somebody else swears its a splake? thoughts?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Definatly a brook. Nice fish!!


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

It's a splake, I see 'em all the time up here. The forked tail gives it away.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Lil Sand Bay said:


> The forked tail gives it away.


Correct. The fork tail is the dead give away.. Brookies also have more defined red spots on the body...


----------



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

I agree - Splake. Brookies also have a more distinct white line down the front of the bottom fins.
Saying that depending on the lake some Splake look very much like a Brook Trout.


----------



## KATAHDIN (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly, the tail shows the Laker in it. Brookies being called "squaretails". Another dead give away is the lack of spots in any color but yellow. Brookies are known for their red spots also.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

refer to my post here

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

There is only one good way to actually ID a brookie from a splake and splake from a laker and you can't do it by looking at the fish. You have to cut the fish open and count the number of worm-like fringe (sorry forgot the name) on the stomach of the fish, I believe brookies have the fewest number of those, splake at like 40-60 and lakers are 60 plus but I could have that mixed up, if someone is really interested I'm sure I could dig it up. You would be surprised how many people ID fish incorrectly just by looking at them, appearances can be very misleading. The forked tail, or red spots or worm like marking on the back don't always hold true.


----------

